# My Paradive Gen 3 - Bill Yao’s development of The American Milsub.



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

So here we are in 2017 with the third generation of Bill Yao's 'Paradive' watch series now available as a ready to wear option.









Having lived with and worn the PD3 for the last week, several points are worth mentioning...









* It looks better in the steel than in any photo you have seen.
* It is large but has a refined case shape, the lugs drop down to the wrist having the effect of reducing the overall height and hugging into the wrist.
* The bezel action is fine. It possibly could benefit from a stiffer spring but that is nit-picking.
* The crown demands some attention when it comes to time setting and screwing it back down again but this is entirely due to the integrated crown protection design of the case. Having played with it for a bit, it really is a matter of technique as opposed to a fundamental fault in design.
* Time keeping of the SII NE15 movement seems to be solid, straight out of the box running at around -2 seconds a day. I expect that after a week or two of break in the movement will settle down a +2 or 3 seconds daily run rate (just like my Hawkinge).
* The rubber strap is excellent.
* Lume is very good, it is 'all night' lume being comparable to my CWC RN Quartz diver.









* The 12 hour acrylic bezel insert that I opted for harks back to the Benrus type 1 diver, it is a detail that does allow the whole bezel to incorporate lume and adds a whole extra dynamic both after dark and when traveling to a different time zone.
* It's a truly solid wearable piece that will easily become a favorite in your collection.....in my mind I already link it to my Sinn EZM1 and CWC RN diver - two solid faves in my collection.

















The Paradive is a core design within the MKII catalog, incorporating modern manufacturing techniques and materials with carefully thought out revisions and updates to it's inspiration the Benrus military divers of the 70's and 80's.









It is a worthy second act in MKII's ready to wear stable and undoubtedly will become a favorite of not only the die hard MKII aficionados but in all likelihood will win over new fans to the brand, Kudo's Bill Yao.


----------



## sevens (Nov 2, 2010)

it seems that the hour hand is misaligned/


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Actually, looking at it you may be right....I'll check.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f325/paradive-gen3-review-anyone-4570205.html


----------



## Timev0id (Jun 19, 2016)

sevens said:


> it seems that the hour hand is misaligned/


yes that doesnt look good im afraid.

i tried to re-create the picture with minute hand aligned as your photo shows. And your hour hand is misaligned with about 1 mm to the right.

Here is a photo of my paradive.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

sevens said:


> it seems that the hour hand is misaligned/


A distinct pet-peeve of mine... ruins the watch entirely. I know it's nothing a local watchmaker can't fix, but it makes me wonder about the 1) the brand's quality control or 2) the history of the watch, its use or its service work.

Otherwise a very nice looking watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

It is out of Phase - I'm travelling right now so I'll get it seen too when I'm back.


----------



## dweldon (Dec 31, 2008)

Beautiful watch. I had a first generation Paradive and sold it.....kinda wish I hadn’t.


----------



## Persyce (Oct 26, 2010)

longstride said:


> It is out of Phase - I'm travelling right now so I'll get it seen too when I'm back.


Did you ever get this fixed? I'm sure Bill would take it back and get it right for you.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Not yet, still away traveling - it will be rectified (by Bill) when Im back in LA.


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

great review and I'm absolutely loving mine! big kudos to Bill! |>


----------



## RDKNFD (Aug 23, 2016)

Looks awesome on that bracelet! I'm loving mine on the rubber but that bracelet is fire...


----------



## jay27 (Mar 25, 2009)

gr8sw said:


> great review and I'm absolutely loving mine! big kudos to Bill! |>
> 
> View attachment 12803757


Looks fantastic on that bracelet! If you don't mind me asking, where did you get it.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

I dig that bracelet too, is it a MKII?


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan (Apr 1, 2011)

:think: (That bracelet certainly resembles one of "Watchadoo's" (of Australia)sandblasted 'Lumpys'....)

|>|>


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

sorry, yes, it's a sandblasted Watchadoo Lumpy


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

The Paradive 3 looks good on vintage leather too.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Gekota Admiralty Grey NATO.....


----------



## Saint_speedmaster (Mar 10, 2018)

I’m looking seriously at the Mk II Paradive since you have had it for a while, what is your updated impression of owning it. I’m still on the fence but I think this might be a great Daily Ware tool watch.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

I think that is my current feeling about the watch, it's a great daily wearer, I love it on the MKII rubber and any/all Zulu's and Nato's will work on it.
It's case design means that it hugs into the wrist so although it is relatibvely large it is low profile...if you like Military or tool tytpe watches then the Paradive 3 is a beauty.


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

Fantastic review! Easily fixed issue. Bill is phenomenal with quality control. I loved your review so much the Gen 3 is now joining my Seafighter and Stingray from the Bill Yao MkII stable. Thanks again


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Yes Bill took care of the misalignment a couple of months back all told the watch was gone 8 days. Have fun with your Paradive, I wear mine all the time.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Here's mine on a Bund.... prefect fit!


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

OK - so here I am 6 months into owning the Paradive 3 so do I have any follow up thoughts on the watch?

Yes I do, after the initial buzz had settled down, I was interested to see what I would think about the Paradive this far into the ownership experience. Well the only slight peeve I have/had was that the hands were initially misaligned to the tune of being 4 minutes out of phase.

I returned the watch to MKII and as expected they fixed the problem pronto - the watch was back on my wrist within 8 days where it has tended to live almost exclusively since.









When I travel for work I almost always take a selection of 3-4 'Road' watches along with me. This trip I have had a Rolex 5513 my Sinn EZM1 and the Paradive 3. No prizes as to which watch has basically stayed on my wrist for 95% of the time.

And once again the Paradive continues to surprise with it's flexibility and usefulness in travel









When it's 10:12pm in Wayne PA it is clearly 5:12am at the Royal terminal in Riyadh Saudi Arabia...the Paradive 3 is a true Everyman/everyday watch....you just can't go wrong.


----------



## mikejulietpapa (Jul 10, 2012)

I second most of your remarks on the Paradive and I'm finding it really hard to think of wearing another watch as my own has been firmly planted on my wrist since it arrived. It's just all around a truly fantastic watch. Aside from the solid construction, I really appreciate how well it's been designed as a homage to the Benrus Type I. Not news to most (if not all) of us in this forum of course, but I'm mentioning it specifically because of the 1101 reference that you and I own. Sterile and understated, a top quality watch.


----------



## mikejulietpapa (Jul 10, 2012)

x


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Ok after 11 months (on my wrist much of the time) I'm still getting a kick out of this watch.









...I think I can answer the question as to weather the Ready to Wear series degrade the MKII brand.

*No* - it definately does not!

My PD3 has been all over in the last 11 months, sometimes to pretty questionable places. I think that is where the RTW series really shines, most will not hesitate to use their PD3's as an anytime, anywhere travel and work companion whereas with a 'Bench Made' watch that has taken years to arrive - many owners will shy away from exposing these to the everyday rough and tumble of life.

The PD3 is a true MKII watch and offers an everyday companion that will serve it's owner well for many trouble free years.

If you find yourself on the fence about the RTW range, have no fear they are the 'real deal'.


----------



## earthquake_glue (Jan 20, 2014)

I absolutely love the design of these. How does it wear compared to a SRP Turtle? Those tend to be too large for my tastes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

For those with the PD3 hows the bezel action??


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

poisonwazthecure said:


> For those with the PD3 hows the bezel action??


My bezel feels solid with absolutely zero play. The clicks are crisp. While it turns with a easy smoothness to it, it does not turn when accidentally bumped.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

I also think the bezel action is just fine, when it gets gritty (from sand, dust etc) a rinse under running water clears it up, so I think the action is just fine!


----------



## Cleans Up (Jun 14, 2010)

I do love the design. While I don't have a paradive I do have a greywater and black water so I feel I've got a pretty good idea of its wearability etc. Nice to hear about the last 11mo, isn't it great when you find "a one" that continues to resonate like this!


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

TheMeasure said:


> My bezel feels solid with absolutely zero play. The clicks are crisp. While it turns with a easy smoothness to it, it does not turn when accidentally bumped.


Exactly the same here, no complaints on bezel action. Since getting mine in the metal here I'm realizing what a strap monster this thing is. With its simple good looks there's more than a few good options. I like the custom fit of this NASA Velcro and have an Erikas on the way.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Very Nice!


----------

